# apple shaped jar info



## mpatrick (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an apple shaped jar that I found in the woods, I have searched around and have not seen anything like it. Wondeing if anyone has some info.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Apple juice or more likely sauce 1950 - 1970


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm not positive but i think that might be a spea's bottle . might have help something like apple viniger.


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm thinking apple butter...


----------



## towhead (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe this one? 

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-365974/mpage-1/key-apple%252Cjar/tm.htm#369707 

 Julie


----------

